# MOD names the second Gurkha soldier killed in Afghanistan



## whiterose (Nov 20, 2008)

Colour Sergeant Krishnabahadur Dura killed in Afghanistan



> It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Colour Sergeant Krishnabahadur Dura, of the 2nd Battalion The Royal Gurkha Rifles, who was killed in Afghanistan on Saturday 15 November 2008.


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 20, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 20, 2008)

RIP Soldier

Prayers out to your family and your brothers in arms

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 20, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 20, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Soldier.


----------



## whiterose (Nov 20, 2008)

The above Gurkha link was working when I posted it. But now I can't get into it. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 20, 2008)

whiterose said:


> The above Gurkha link was working when I posted it. But now I can't get into it. Anyone else has this problem?



I do. Found a related article, though:

http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/...ion_as_three_heroes_make_their_final_journey/

*At attention as three heroes make their final journey*
4:40pm Thursday 20th November 2008


By Hayley Court » 

GURKHAS once again turned out in force in Wootton Bassett to pay their respects to another fallen comrade. 

C/Sgt Krishnabahadur Dura of 2nd Battalion the Royal Gurkha Rifles was repatriated through the town yesterday with L/Cpl Neil Dunstan and Marine Robert McKibben of 42 Commando The Royal Marines. 

And as his coffin was brought into Wootton Bassett High Street, fellow Ghurkas laid their own floral tributes on his coffin. 

Gavin Williams, police chief inspector of North Wiltshire and Kennet, said: “It was special request made on behalf of the Nepalese soldiers which we were only too happy to accommodate in order to make it a dignified and personal moment for them.” 

As is now the custom, hoards of people lined the main artery of the town to pay their respects, while a special tribute was also made for the two Royal Marines. 

Five hundred Royal Marines and former Royal Marines stood in every layby between RAF Lyneham and the John Radcliffe Hospital as the bodies of the three soldiers completed their journey home to Oxford. Once there, soldiers lowered flags at half mast and put pictures of their comrades on a hospital wall. 

C/Sgt Dura died in Afghanistan on November 15. He was taking part in a road move in the Musa Qaleh district of Helmand when the vehicle he was travelling in was struck by an explosive device. 

The 36-year-old came from the Lamjung district of western Nepal and was enlisted into the British Army in 1992. 

Lieutenant Colonel Chris Darby, Commanding Officer of 2nd Battalion The Royal Gurkha Rifles, said: "Colour Sergeant Krishna was an exceptional soldier, a gifted leader and consummate professional.” 

Just three days earlier L/Cpl Dunstan and Marine McKibben both 32 were killed in a mine blast in Afghanistan. The pair were on patrol with soldiers from the Afghan National Security Forces when their vehicle was struck by an explosive device in the Garmsir district of Southern Helmand. 

They were operating as part of Task Force Helmand’s Information Exploitation Group. Despite the best efforts of medics, both men were pronounced dead at the scene. A member of the Afghan National Security Forces also lost his life and a third Royal Marine was seriously injured. 

Marine McKibben from Westport, County Mayo in Ireland, had been expected home on leave before Christmas. 

Lieutenant Colonel Andrew J McInerney, Commanding Officer United Kingdom Landing Force Command Support Group, said: “Marine Dunstan possessed Commando qualities in abundance; his quiet confidence and humility was an inspiration to all those who worked with him. 

“Marine McKibben was a larger than life character, with an easy smile and quick wit. 

“He was an immensely capable man, yet his humility made him an example and inspiration to all he served with.”


----------



## whiterose (Nov 21, 2008)

whiterose said:


> Colour Sergeant Krishnabahadur Dura killed in Afghanistan



The link is working now. I think that the site could have been flooded when many people wanted to read the bad news. 

RIP, Gurkha.

Frank, thanks for that good related article.


----------

